# Land's End & Lizard Point



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Never been to either of them. 
We're going to be at the Eden Project, then heading up to Cheddar Gorge.

So is it worth the detour to vist either Lizard Point or Land's End?

Thanks


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes and no respectively.

St Ives is also nice

Dave


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Sadly LE is now a tourist attraction and a bit of a dump.

Ok for some wonderful pics of the scernery, but thats about it.

But Cornwall is really beautiful.


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

To be honest we prefer Kynance cove lots of lovely room, not touristy but still very dramatic.
Wouldn't touch St Ives with a motorhome! 
National trust at Gwithian right opposite St Ives bay great parking and brilliant coastal walks and just the one icecream van.
Lizard is worth a visit, Lands End probably not.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

As DAB


Dave p


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Land's End ok for a visit just to say you have been but Lizard is lovely. There is a lovely cafe half way down the cliff. If you have a smallish van you can actually park right on the cliff edge but if anything over 20 feet park in the coach park at the top and walk 15 mins down a path - the road is very narrow but passing points - we didn't risk ours but friends in a smaller van managed it.

Nice campsite about a mile out a farm can't remember its name but nice facilities and was only £13 a night or something similar. Very accommodating farmer likes motorhomes alot.

Greenie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

These pics:
http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/CornwallDartmoor#
go with this blog:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-311963.html#311963
in place of the photo link therein.

It also deals with motorhome parking in St Ives.
We parked at The Lizard large central carpark, then walked to Kynance Cove and The Lizard itself, before returning for cream teas at the car park.

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We did a 3 week rally at Marizion just by St Michaels mount found lots of nice places around there but did drive in and then out of St Ives twice, just packed with humans at 10am and 7pm so gave up in the end. 

Our next door neighbour goes to the B & B right on the end of Lizard Point and has been for the past 10 years so there must be something good about the place as they are not easy to please  

Mandy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

As DAB said Lizard Yes Land's End NO

Substitute Cape Cornwall for Land's End (A few miles NE)

See what I say here also Eden project

>Part of My Coast Blog<


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your ideas.

DABS - your photos are great, especially like the aerial photos of Eden project.

Frank - I read your blog (again!) last night - useful info as always.

Really looking forward to Eden.

I think we'll do Lizard but not Land's End. 

Question - if Lizard is the most Southerly point - why does Land's End get all the publicity :? Suppose it's the same as the top end, as in John O'Groats isn't actually the most Northerly point, but it does get known as it.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Hezbez said:


> Question - if Lizard is the most Southerly point - why does Land's End get all the publicity :? Suppose it's the same as the top end, as in John O'Groats isn't actually the most Northerly point, but it does get known as it.


Aren't Land's End and John O'Groats supposed to be the two places furthest apart on the mainland. But then, Duncansby Head is further than John O'Groats and Dunnet Head is more northerly :?


----------



## acctutor (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi

We live just up from Lands End (OK 20 miles) but would never drive to Lands End. The last time some friends went there, the road is so narrow that when you get to the gate and realise how much it is going to cost, you cannot turn round and they will NOT let you just enter to turn round. 

If you want to visit go to Sennen and then walk round on the coast path. 

If you are down that way we would recommend the Minack theatre (off the A30) and the beach at Portcurno (there is a very interesting museum there as most of the telegraph cables in/out of GB come under the beach).

Def. recommend Kynance (go at low water), the hot chocolate in the cafe is to die for!!!

Bill & Patsy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Hezbez said:


> Question - if Lizard is the most Southerly point - why does Land's End get all the publicity :? Suppose it's the same as the top end, as in John O'Groats isn't actually the most Northerly point, but it does get known as it.


Its not even the most Westerly; I believe Ardnamurchan Pt is.

Land's End and John O'Groats have always had good publicists  and its where the charabancs stopped.

But for me I consider Cape Wrath to be the most remote (as the most NW point) 15miles or so from public roads in any direction.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I agree with acctutor. The drive along the north coast, St Ives to the A30 is pretty spectacular too as is the walk from the Porthcurno car park along the cliffs to Logan Rock. Lots to like in that area but not Lands End itself

peedee


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

brens said:


> ..........National trust at Gwithian right opposite St Ives bay great parking and brilliant coastal walks and just the one icecream van.
> Lizard is worth a visit, Lands End probably not.


That name takes me back a bit.  
We had our first family holiday in 1972 at Beachside, Gwithian. Spent hours on the beach near the red river. Wonderful time , we had.

This is Beachside today but the opening scene gives a great view across the bay to St Ives.
http://www.beachside.co.uk/


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't forget the Lost Gardens of Heligan. A beautiful place.

http://www.heligan.com/flash_intro.html


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

b2tus said:


> Don't forget the Lost Gardens of Heligan. A beautiful place.
> 
> http://www.heligan.com/flash_intro.html


Is the road to Heligan suitable for motorhomes, ok for parking once there etc?


----------



## waggy3 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hezbez said:


> b2tus said:
> 
> 
> > Don't forget the Lost Gardens of Heligan. A beautiful place.
> ...


yes coaches visit them, but im not sure about parking for motorhomes.. perhaps a phone call to them may help.
maybe google them for a phone number.
roy.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We did Lands End in August 2008 and it was good to visit, not expensive, great views and easy parking.

We did Ardnamurchan Pt the most Westerly point last August and it wasnt great, very remote and the weather was terrible.


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*Land's End and Lizard Point*

If you're pushed for time, I wouldn't do either - Marazion is better, lots of parking with sea views, nature reserve, St Michael's Mount etc. Gwithian is good too, NT car park. beach or cliff walks and good cafe - I live a couple of miles away and often go there. Enjoy Eden - I love it, go several times a year.


----------

